# G10 and micarta



## wad (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello,

here my new slingshot.

It's my first made of g10 and micarta ^_^


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

so good looking, congratulations!

jazz


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Beautiful! 

Where do you buy this cool mosaic pins?


----------



## wad (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you  .

The mosaic pin are from a russian dealer on ebay (russianwoodstok)


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

very nice looking ss! Good job!


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Superb !


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

wad said:


> Thank you  .
> 
> The mosaic pin are from a russian dealer on ebay (russianwoodstok)


Thank you


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Really nice!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I gotta look up how to make micarta. Im so jelly right now bro. That looks animated as herllll. Oh man.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow! ????


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Great job


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Very nice! Let us know how it shoots!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very nicely done  Way to go


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Awesome. I love that style shooter. That is a nice one for sure.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations!!!

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y600-U20 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Pretty good SS!!!


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Lovely! Did you work off a template?


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

Nice jobe sir,

awesome shooter...

thanks for sharing...

regards

A


----------



## wad (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you.



> Lovely! Did you work off a template?


Yes, in part.

I have started with these template 
I have modified just it slighty at work.


----------



## joe_mcdogwad (Sep 19, 2014)

WOW, this one is absolutely stunning. o__O Amazing work!


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Great!
Outstanding finish.
In my opinion G10 is one of the best materials for slingshots.
But it's not easy to work with. 
It seems to eat the edges of my tools like nothing.
How do you manage this?

Sorry for my bad english!

Good shoot,
Stefan


----------



## wad (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you.

I don't know, this is the first I made, oddly the micarta was harder to cut


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Great! I like how precisely done are both parts. There is no gap between them, it must have been difficult I guess


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

that's INSANELY INSANELY classy! Dude i'm beside myself, that is soooooooooooooo timelessly beautiful! great photos too!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Excellent work! :thumbsup:


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Incredible! Everything about it screams class.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

wad said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whohohoh!! How do you mega-thumbs up? This should come in handy thank you so much!


----------



## McCatapult92 (Jun 5, 2015)

Absolutely stunning slingshot well done


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow. Simply wonderful!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Wow! The subtle colors are classy and the finish and finishing touches of the fancy pins set it off well. A good classic design, flat, pocketable yet comfortable. Your glue joints are invisible...very precise work. Hats off to another jewel!

That Russian web site you so kindly included, sure has some unique Damascus blades, I've never ever seen such steel art. Amazing. For all the work and craftsmanship involved the prices are great.


----------



## wad (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you


----------

